# What a tip!



## brutefruit (Sep 20, 2016)

I finally received my first big tip! Picked up a pax this morning. First ride of the day. Easy ride, 15 minute ride to her job.

She asked to stop at the bank just prior to her drop off. Came out with 70 dollars cash for my tip

When I asked her why she was giving such a generous tip she said that shes never had to face hardship in her life and likes to give to others that might need a leg up.

For the record, I never made any mention of hardship during the trip. Just friendly convos. 18 year old girl. I guess not all millennials are cheap!


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Good for both of you!


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

She figured rideshare driving = hardship.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

She robbed the bank.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

brutefruit said:


> I finally received my first big tip! Picked up a pax this morning. First ride of the day. Easy ride, 15 minute ride to her job.
> 
> She asked to stop at the bank just prior to her drop off. Came out with 70 dollars cash for my tip
> 
> ...


The pay was for driving the getaway car


----------

